# plumbing question



## dcden (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a problem... hoping one of you do-it-yourselfers out there can help me out. I need to replace the knob to my shower faucet as the handle has broken. I've tried looking for replacement faucet handles at the Home Depot, but the female end of the knob does not fit the male end that sticks out of my shower wall:
http://www.geocities.com/dcden87_2/knob.JPG

As you can see, the cross section of the male end is square.

Among the knobs I've seen available, the cross section of the female end is a near-circle, i.e. it has two flattened sides so that it can grip onto the appropriate male end and turn the faucet. I guess you can describe the cross section as being in the shape of a barrel.

Does anyone know if they sell adapters for this sort of thing? Or do I just have the wrong type of faucet handle? My original faucet set was Sterling, but they have discontinued that line.

Any advice would be appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## manhattan42 (Aug 2, 2006)

dcden said:
			
		

> My original faucet set was Sterling, but they have discontinued that line.



Time to replace the entire shower diverter...


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello DCden and Welcome to the Forum:
You could take the valve stem out and take it to a salvage store to see if they can match it. You've got about a 1,000 to 1 chance but it would be worth the try since the new set will cost somewhere around $60 to over $100. If you don't want to take the stem with you, a few close-ups on your digital camera would be a big help. Taking the stem out usually means turning the whole house off. I wish you the best, I think you will need it.
Glenn


----------



## plunger595 (Aug 17, 2006)

Kissler or Lordahl, or Danco for that matter, probably make a handle.   You need to go to a large plumbing supply.   The home stores only carry the very common stuff.


----------

